# arachnid questions



## wiz-fiz (Oct 10, 2009)

what are the rules regarding arachnids? can u just get very dangerous spiders without any forms or something like that?

Will


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 10, 2009)

hey i was supposed to get a bird eating spider for my b'day but they ran out of stock . im not really sure but they are pretty cheap but they are dangerous . thats a good question u got there


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 10, 2009)

yeah mate,u can collect yourself or buy off someone that has them,no forms or permits,most ppl wont sell funnel webs to you unless you are over 18..what types were you after?


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 10, 2009)

is that the same with scorpions too ???


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 10, 2009)

richoman_3 said:


> is that the same with scorpions too ???


 yeah mate


----------



## Brettix (Oct 10, 2009)

Same with scorps mate,i have plenty if interested.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Oct 10, 2009)

wasn't after any in particular. mum found a funnelweb outside, and atm we have it in a plastic jar (not c through) and was wondering if I would b able 2 keep it legally


Will


----------



## ThatTyeGuy (Oct 10, 2009)

bird eaters arent dangerous at all, if you do get bitten..which if you are careful u will not, you will get local pain and swelling for a few hours thats about it..i dont think there are any know deaths froma tarantula bite, they will however quickly kill a dog or cat.
now on the brighter side, they are excellent pets, i have about 14 tarantulas and i can tell you they are easy to feed, maintain, and house, in most cases if you buy from a breeder they will charge $10 per 10mm of spider pet stores are absurd when it comes to pricing spiders, i was at a local pet store and a juvi Birdeater was $150.00, whereas on a site like Thegreenscorpion.com - the green scorpion Resources and Information.This website is for sale! you will pay about half of that, as for housing a plastic tub will do fine, with cocopeat as a substrate to keep the environment moist and humid . feeding involves 1 or 2 crickets once a week. simple as that


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 10, 2009)

what types do u keep they look pretty cool and i was thinking one for christmas because ive got plenty of empty tanks at home ( can u handle them or not )


----------



## Brettix (Oct 10, 2009)

You need a lic to collect in most states though not needed in nsw


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 10, 2009)

i was talking bout scorpions in that last post by the way


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 10, 2009)

what bout in melbourne ?


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 10, 2009)

and funnily enough you can have as many as you want(or as many as you can house)i currently have approx 150+ scorpions


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 10, 2009)

WOW how big is your tank


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 10, 2009)

willia6 said:


> wasn't after any in particular. mum found a funnelweb outside, and atm we have it in a plastic jar (not c through) and was wondering if I would b able 2 keep it legally
> 
> 
> Will


 yes you can keep it legally


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 10, 2009)

richoman_3 said:


> what types do u keep they look pretty cool and i was thinking one for christmas because ive got plenty of empty tanks at home ( can u handle them or not )


 yes you can if you want(at own risk)


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 10, 2009)

I know what I would be doing with it .......sends shivers up my spine ...each to their own I suppose ..would rather anyday be in a pit full of vens ..then have 1 funnel web anywhere near me ,,,,


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 10, 2009)

wow thats a nice pic


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 10, 2009)

how big is your tank with the scropions in


----------



## Brettix (Oct 10, 2009)

willia6 said:


> wasn't after any in particular. mum found a funnelweb outside, and atm we have it in a plastic jar (not c through) and was wondering if I would b able 2 keep it legally
> 
> 
> Will


 Tatally legal Will


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 10, 2009)

funnel webs are crazy aggressive mean little critters,i wouldnt play with one


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 10, 2009)

richoman_3 said:


> how big is your tank with the scropions in


 i have sooo many tanks mate,not all species of scorpions are communal so i dont keep them together


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 10, 2009)

azn4114 said:


> and funnily enough you can have as many as you want(or as many as you can house)i currently have approx 150+ scorpions


how may scorpion tanks do u have ( how big of a tank for 1 ) also have u bred any


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 10, 2009)

alright


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 10, 2009)

scorpions r pretty cool but i wouldnt want to handle one ... lol


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 10, 2009)

what do u use for the flooring of a scorpions tank is it just dirt


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 10, 2009)

richoman_3 said:


> how may scorpion tanks do u have ( how big of a tank for 1 ) also have u bred any


i have around 100 enclosures,you can house an adult scorp in a chinese takeaway container..il post pics of 2 of my rainforest tanks..










]


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 10, 2009)

richoman_3 said:


> what do u use for the flooring of a scorpions tank is it just dirt


 depends on sp,but desert sand or coco peat or a mix of both,and yes i do breed them


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 10, 2009)

WOW THAT IS SICK AS how many scorpions could u fit in that tank because all mine r around that size


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 10, 2009)

imust of deleted the other tank pic,thats only 1 tank


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 10, 2009)

r they fake plants coz they look pretty real ( sorry if im asking to much questions )


----------



## wiz-fiz (Oct 10, 2009)

sweet, hopefully I have a pet funnelweb now. I know That they're crazy, I had 1 leap out at me in summer, when I was pulling sumthing up, luckily I was behind It. 
What would I feed it? would I feed it like 1-2 crickets every 2 days or so?


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 10, 2009)

wow u r a good tank designer everyone says im good but u r way better


----------



## Elapidae1 (Oct 10, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> I know what I would be doing with it .......sends shivers up my spine ...each to their own I suppose ..would rather anyday be in a pit full of vens ..then have 1 funnel web anywhere near me ,,,,




Thats funny i may be wrong but pretty sure there has been no deaths from funnel web since the introduction of antivenom and i believe the last redback death was 1956 though in either case i will just look and not touch .

Is it still called antivenom for spiders?


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 10, 2009)

richoman_3 said:


> WOW THAT IS SICK AS how many scorpions could u fit in that tank because all mine r around that size


 i have 10 adult liocheles waigiensis in that one


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 10, 2009)

willia6 said:


> sweet, hopefully I have a pet funnelweb now. I know That they're crazy, I had 1 leap out at me in summer, when I was pulling sumthing up, luckily I was behind It.
> What would I feed it? would I feed it like 1-2 crickets every 2 days or so?


yer feed them crickets just buy small ones


----------



## wiz-fiz (Oct 10, 2009)

sweet, hopefully I have a pet funnelweb now. I know That they're crazy, I had 1 leap out at me in summer, when I was pulling sumthing up, luckily I was behind It. 
What would I feed it? would I feed it like 1-2 crickets every 2 days or so?


Will


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 10, 2009)

richoman_3 said:


> wow u r a good tank designer everyone says im good but u r way better


 thanks mate,yes the plants are all fake


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 10, 2009)

im thinking of getting a scorpion now thanks azn4114


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 10, 2009)

willia6 said:


> sweet, hopefully I have a pet funnelweb now. I know That they're crazy, I had 1 leap out at me in summer, when I was pulling sumthing up, luckily I was behind It.
> What would I feed it? would I feed it like 1-2 crickets every 2 days or so?
> 
> 
> Will


 yep you do now if you want to keep it,feed it crickets and mealworms,they will take down something half there size easily...sorry that this thread has changed too mate,hop you dont mind


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 10, 2009)

richoman_3 said:


> im thinking of getting a scorpion now thanks azn4114


 glad to get people interested,you will not be dissapointed and you wont stop at just one


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 10, 2009)

yer soz it was kinda my fault it changed lol


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 10, 2009)

ive seen some with those glow in the dark night lights which makes everything blue or watever they r do u have some in your tanks also do u just keep scorpions or any other animal


----------



## PhilK (Oct 10, 2009)

No licences needed for any arachnids in most states. Not really that dangerous (if we're talking about tarantulas that is) - a bite will hurt but you won't die.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Oct 10, 2009)

scorpions r arachnids right? ur asking questions, no problems.


Will


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 10, 2009)

yer scorpions r arachnids


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 10, 2009)

few more sp..






















...il start a post another time cause i dont wanna hijack a thread..sorry again for hijacking


----------



## wiz-fiz (Oct 10, 2009)

how long could a funnelweb go without food?


Will


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 10, 2009)

willia6 said:


> how long could a funnelweb go without food?
> 
> 
> Will


 depends whats happening in the season but usually just feed them once a week and that should be sufficient


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 10, 2009)

hey azn, where do you get those fake plants from?
I have been to a few florists around the place, but none of them have any 'rainforest' type artificial plants.


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 10, 2009)

yer where did u got those plants from


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 10, 2009)

they glow under a blacklight,yes i have some and i keep alot of things(i love animals/critters)


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 10, 2009)

Wow those lights look sick


----------



## wiz-fiz (Oct 10, 2009)

u haven't hijacked the thread this thread is about arachnids if its arachnid then on this thread post it.


Will


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 10, 2009)

bfg23 said:


> hey azn, where do you get those fake plants from?
> I have been to a few florists around the place, but none of them have any 'rainforest' type artificial plants.


the place i got them from has now closed down,i may have someone else i can get them through,i am actually going to see him 2moro so if there any good i will let yas know his details..i have also randomly found them at places like vinnies every now and again


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 10, 2009)

how much did the light cost ( dont scorpions cost like $30


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 10, 2009)

can i have his details too please


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 10, 2009)

willia6 said:


> u haven't hijacked the thread this thread is about arachnids if its arachnid then on this thread post it.
> 
> 
> Will


 thats true


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 10, 2009)

oh wait u r in brisbane dont worry bout me then


----------



## wiz-fiz (Oct 10, 2009)

so feed it once a week?
and can I jUst usE dirt for a substrate?


Will


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 10, 2009)

richoman_3 said:


> how much did the light cost ( dont scorpions cost like $30


depends on the strength of the ligh and size but anywhere from $30 to $120 and scorpions start from $5 and go up to say $60(from a petshop double or triple the price)and yes i will share his details with whoever is interested


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 10, 2009)

azn4114 said:


> depends on the strength of the ligh and size but anywhere from $30 to $120 and scorpions start from $5 and go up to say $60(from a petshop double or triple the price)and yes i will share his details with whoever is interested


dont worry bout sharing it with me because hes obviously in brisbane


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 10, 2009)

richoman_3 said:


> oh wait u r in brisbane dont worry bout me then


 why not,just send them through the post,no probs


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 10, 2009)

and im in melbourne ........... unless he posts them to me tell me his details if he can like post them to me somehow like if he has a website i could buy it off


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 10, 2009)

willia6 said:


> so feed it once a week?
> and can I jUst usE dirt for a substrate?
> 
> 
> Will


 yep and yep but cocopeat only cost like $2 for a 10l bucket


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 10, 2009)

yer alrite give me his details that be apreciated thanks


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 10, 2009)

whats your fave scorpion to keep azn4114 ???


----------



## webcol (Oct 10, 2009)

I wouldnt keep a funnel web as a beginner! What will you do when you need to move it out of its enclosure? I have a tarantula and when they want to they can move so fast


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 10, 2009)

also have u ever been stung by one


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 10, 2009)

webcol said:


> I wouldnt keep a funnel web as a beginner! What will you do when you need to move it out of its enclosure? I have a tarantula and when they want to they can move so fast


 you should try getting one into a small container for posting...not a fun job at all


----------



## wiz-fiz (Oct 10, 2009)

I don't think my pet store sells cocopeat, but dirt will work right?


Will


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 10, 2009)

richoman_3 said:


> whats your fave scorpion to keep azn4114 ???


 i dont really have a fave,they are all good in there own aspect,i like them all..and yes i have been stung a few times


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 10, 2009)

it should i kept wolf spiders on it once


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 10, 2009)

willia6 said:


> I don't think my pet store sells cocopeat, but dirt will work right?
> 
> 
> Will


i kept wolf spiders on dirt so yer it should work


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 10, 2009)

willia6 said:


> I don't think my pet store sells cocopeat, but dirt will work right?
> 
> 
> Will


 bunnings warehouse for coco peat,make sure its the 100% organic one(richgro)dirt will work but it will look very plain


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 10, 2009)

could u keep scorpions on sand coz dont alot come from deserts


----------



## wiz-fiz (Oct 10, 2009)

webcol said:


> I wouldnt keep a funnel web as a beginner! What will you do when you need to move it out of its enclosure? I have a tarantula and when they want to they can move so fast




put it outside for a little while so it gets cold and stops moving (thats how it is now, and yes it is alive)
and then get like tweezers and pick up by the hard part.


Will


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 10, 2009)

or u could put a stick in front of it and have the container u want to put the spider next to the spiders old tank and let it crawl on the stick and quickly put the stick in the container thats wat i do with my geckos


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 10, 2009)

or paper can be used just be careful not to accidently tip it on yourself lol i use paper to move my centipedes around


----------



## webcol (Oct 10, 2009)

richoman_3 said:


> or u could put a stick in front of it and have the container u want to put the spider next to the spiders old tank and let it crawl on the stick and quickly put the stick in the container thats wat i do with my geckos



I wish my little guy was that easy to move. If it gets moving it really moves fast!


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 10, 2009)

richoman_3 said:


> could u keep scorpions on sand coz dont alot come from deserts


 you keep desert scorps on sand,not all are desert scorpions


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 10, 2009)

webcol said:


> I wish my little guy was that easy to move. If it gets moving it really moves fast!


yer my centipedes r real fast but i manage to do it with paper its easy to scoop them


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 10, 2009)

azn4114 said:


> you keep desert scorps on sand,not all are desert scorpions


yer i no that lol i have tonnes of animal books at my house for my age so i no alot about scorpions already but not how to keep them


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 10, 2009)

richoman_3 said:


> yer my centipedes r real fast but i manage to do it with paper its easy to scoop them


 do you handle your pedes,i handle them alot and have never been bitten


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 10, 2009)

i have small ones i dont buy them from pet stores mine r bout 4 cm i find them in the bush


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 10, 2009)

richoman_3 said:


> yer i no that lol i have tonnes of animal books at my house for my age so i no alot about scorpions already but not how to keep them


 there farely easy to keep,well most species but there are a few that you shouldnt get unless you have had a bit of experience,you have to have everything spot on or they will die,sometimes even overnight


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 10, 2009)

they r to fast to handle and i dont trust them lol  sorry there 5cm lol


----------



## wiz-fiz (Oct 10, 2009)

ohh, mum says I can't keep it, she wants me 2 find out if antivenom makers want it 2 milk or whatever the term is.


Will


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 10, 2009)

azn4114 said:


> there farely easy to keep,well most species but there are a few that you shouldnt get unless you have had a bit of experience,you have to have everything spot on or they will die,sometimes even overnight


wow ill have to get some info so they wont die lol


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 10, 2009)

willia6 said:


> ohh, mum says I can't keep it, she wants me 2 find out if antivenom makers want it 2 milk or whatever the term is.
> 
> 
> Will


aww feel 4 u man ... but mums always worry bout safety always happens to me like i cant get a snake coz my mums scared of em lol


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 10, 2009)

maybe u should get a non venamous spider 1st


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 10, 2009)

willia6 said:


> ohh, mum says I can't keep it, she wants me 2 find out if antivenom makers want it 2 milk or whatever the term is.
> 
> 
> Will


 how old are you?funnel webs arent really for begginers,maybe just get yourself a tarantula,they grow bigger but arent as dangerous


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 10, 2009)

im only 12 so should i get a scorpion how old r u wen u got ur first one


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 10, 2009)

were u *


----------



## webcol (Oct 10, 2009)

i had a scorpion when i was ten. It died and now im 19 and have a tarantula, snakes and a lizard


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 10, 2009)

webcol said:


> i had a scorpion when i was ten. It died and now im 19 and have a tarantula, snakes and a lizard


how long did ur scorpion last


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 10, 2009)

richoman_3 said:


> im only 12 so should i get a scorpion how old r u wen u got ur first one


i was 16 when i got my first scorpion,i know of people younger than you that keep scorps and handle them also,if you are responsible enough and your parent/parents/guardian allows it than go for it,there amazing


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 10, 2009)

ill try but my parents arnt really into reptiles ive got geckos and ground skinks but they wont let me have a scorpion but thats wen begging comes into life


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 10, 2009)

my dads good with pets coz he makes me all my cages and stuff


----------



## webcol (Oct 10, 2009)

richoman_3 said:


> how long did ur scorpion last



12 months i think? One day i got home and he was dead. I still have no clue why


----------



## wiz-fiz (Oct 10, 2009)

its not the scare aspect (she's the 1 that found it and carried it on a shovel) its the danger aspect, and she's worried about what happens if it escapes, so gonna try and capture some trapdoor spider kinda thingy when I get back to berridale . and she said she would b less bothered if it wasn't poisinous.


Will


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 10, 2009)

i could prob even make a video of me holding a rainforest scorpion,these are very placid scorpions and basically wont sting,i even pat them like dogs..that should help out


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 10, 2009)

willia6 do u keep any reptiles ?


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 10, 2009)

yer u should ow much do those scorpions cost ( were they the ones u kept in those tanks u showed us b4 )


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 10, 2009)

webcol said:


> 12 months i think? One day i got home and he was dead. I still have no clue why


 what sp of scorp did you have?


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 10, 2009)

richoman_3 said:


> yer u should ow much do those scorpions cost ( were they the ones u kept in those tanks u showed us b4 )


scorpion prices vary from species to species,rainforest from $5 to $30 and i only keep rainforest scorps in those tanks,there the ones under the pic of the one under a black light


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 10, 2009)

willia6 said:


> its not the scare aspect (she's the 1 that found it and carried it on a shovel) its the danger aspect, and she's worried about what happens if it escapes, so gonna try and capture some trapdoor spider kinda thingy when I get back to berridale . and she said she would b less bothered if it wasn't poisinous.
> 
> 
> Will


 shes thinking smart,you dont want one of these loose in your house


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 10, 2009)

i no i wouldnt


----------



## dscot60 (Oct 10, 2009)

my ver first pet spider was a funnel web i came across her we i was releasing some snakes i found in the nieghbourhood she was bout 5cm long and suprisingly was as aggressive as i was told she would be i touch her but wasnt game to pick her up lol


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 10, 2009)

lol


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 10, 2009)

dscot60 said:


> my ver first pet spider was a funnel web i came across her we i was releasing some snakes i found in the nieghbourhood she was bout 5cm long and suprisingly was as aggressive as i was told she would be i touch her but wasnt game to pick her up lol


 lol...surprisingly(must have been the first you saw)if you did attempt to handle it it wouldnt have been good for you


----------



## wiz-fiz (Oct 10, 2009)

we went on a site 2 c if we could drop it off sumwhere, and found out it was a sydney brown trapdoor spider, and have released it in our yard.


Will


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 10, 2009)

oh thats good so it wasnt a funnel web


----------

